# Deb Delaney- Western NY Honey Producers, SATURDAY 6/28



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

Date: June 28, 2014

Time: 9:00 A.M. – 12:00 noon

Place: Christ the King Seminary Auditorium, 711 Knox Road, East Aurora,
New York 14052

Speaker: Deborah Delaney

Topics: Genetics of Unmanaged and Managed Bees:
This talk highlights the unique importation history of the honey bee into North America and then describes ongoing research that is helping us to understand the genetics of the bees we have here in the states.

Honey Bee Nutrition:
This talk discusses the nutritional requirements of honey bees and goes a step further in describing the challenges we as beekeepers face in making sure that our bees not only have access to forage but access to nutritious forage.

Fee: $10.00

Deborah Delaney Bio:
Deborah graduated with a Bachelor of Science in Natural Resources from Oregon State University, where she was introduced to the science of apiculture. She worked for the Forest Service and the State of Oregon for two years as an insect identification expert and maintained 100 colonies in her home apiary called “What’s the Buzz,” which provided her with experience in honey marketing and value added products. She has years of hands-on experience in raising honey bee queens and breeding for specific traits, and has been involved in numerous breeding line studies. In 2003 she obtained her Master’s degree from Oregon State University in Environmental Science. Her project focused on the effects of Coumaphos, an organophosphate pesticide, on drone honey bee sperm production and viability. In 2008 she finished her doctorate in Entomology at Washington State University looking at the genetic diversity of commercial honey bee populations in the United States. Following her doctorate, she moved to North Carolina and spent two years as a post-doctoral researcher in Dr. David Tarpy’s lab at North Carolina State University. During her time in North Carolina, she started the “Feral Bee Project.” This project involves the sampling of feral honey bees from all over the nation in attempts to understand honey bee population level decline and identify survivor stock based on molecular profiles. Currently, she is the Assistant Professor of Apiculture at the University of Delaware in Newark, where she mentors four graduate students working on various aspects of pollinator health and productivity, while at the same time, a mother to three beautiful children. http://www.wnyhpa.org/environmental14_005.htm


----------

